# Pink papers, now what



## PaulH (Aug 24, 2005)

My pink papers (SV) arrived today exactly 5 weeks after my puppy. They seems to be in order. How do I register with the AKC? Any other options?
Thanks,
Paul
Balko von der Knapphohe


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Honestly, why would you want to?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Go to AKC's web site, print the application for registration for foreign born dog. Copy the pink papers. Take 2 photos - front view and side view. Send all to AKC with check for $75 (I think - was that last dog I imported)

AKC is the ONLY FCI registry in the US - just like the State DOT - there is no other game in town for registry. If you do USA, you can also USA register the dog if you are planning on doing show rating/koer.

Congratulations and good luck!

Lee


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Emoore said:


> Honestly, why would you want to?


Lots of reasons. The AKC is the FCI recognized registry in the USA. I may import a pup next year depending on what breedings are available and I will most definitely register through AKC.


----------



## PaulH (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks Wolfstraum. So I will register with both AKC and USA. 
Emoore: Non answers are so useless when looking for info. It's like a pop up.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

the pup should be in your name on the SV papers, and you need the Beschieningin (SP??) too.............sorry - thought I had put that in there.........if you did not get that - you need to contact the SV - there is someone that speaks good English who handles these - Sabine - I think is her name...

Lee


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I have heard contact...

Contact Fr. Sabine Leib at [email protected]


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Paul,

Clarification on the above.

1. Copy the pink papers and ensure that they are in your name.
2. You should have a Besch. that has the puppy in your name. Make a copy as well. If you do not have, contact Sabine Lieb at the SV. She can scan them as a PDF and email to you. AKC will take that.
3. Cost has always been $50 for foreign registration with AKC.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Paul,

The turnaround at AKC is incredibly fast right now. We got an AKC # in 1.5 weeks.


----------

